# This poor dog needs some REAL friends.



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Goofy beagle .


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so sweet with the mouse!


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwwwww, that's so cute!


----------

